# Little Manly 27/12 - quickie before work



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Launching little manly 5am and heading out round quarantine for a quick paddle flick. WIll be back on the ramp by 7.30am.

Still chasing a legal king for the summer season.

David


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't make this one - but if there's any sessions planned for Sunday / Monday I'll be back by then. Hope you get that Kingie!


----------

